# Puerta Vallarta



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

Does anyone know of yarn shops in Puerta Vallarta? We leave on Saturday for two weeks to get a break from the cold.


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm going in April so will be watching this!!


----------



## Krwabby (Aug 18, 2011)

Ravelry search doesn't show any


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

We visited there some years ago. There was a fabulous fabric shop that also sold yarn/thread, more suitable for crochet, I thought. Go there, if you can. And eat flan.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

I didn't find any, and I was there twice!! I know there is someone who's a member here who lives in Mexico, but not on the coast. If I recall, she said that some of the stores do sell a low-quality acrylic yarn, but mostly they work with thread there, so no "good" yarns.


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your answers. I plan to bring a project with me but it's always fun to buy something different.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Would it help to do a Google search? :sm17:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I have been to Mexico many times traveling through various regions and have not found any. I am currently in Holbox Mexico.


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

I guess I'll just have to buy something else as a souvenir - maybe a nice silver ring.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Caroline Currer said:


> Does anyone know of yarn shops in Puerta Vallarta? We leave on Saturday for two weeks to get a break from the cold.


When I went there, I was told by a Walmart employee that yarn is sold in the open market in the city center. Since we were there during a holiday when most businesses were closed, I was so desperate that I bought yarn from a lady who was crocheting items for her booth at the dock. Hope you can do better! The word for both crochet and knit appears to be tejar. There must be some way to distinguish between the two. My advice is take more yarn than you think you can possibly use.


----------



## Djavan (Sep 6, 2014)

There is a WalMart not too far from airport and cruise ship harbor if you are not looking for a particular brand.


----------



## South Texas Linda (May 9, 2016)

Crochet is tejer con gancho or ganchillo. Knit is tejer con dos abujas or para acer punto ....at least that's the way I heard relatives talk about it. Crochet does seem to dominate so you can find all kinds of thread but you might want to ask for hilado (yarn) or hilo para tejer or hilo para acer punto. Hilo para ganchillo is crochet thread. You might want to look into threads as there is very pretty thread for knit or crochet lace.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Djavan said:


> There is a WalMart not too far from airport and cruise ship harbor if you are not looking for a particular brand.


Sorry I didn't make it clear, but that Walmart near the docks DOES NOT sell yarn at all, not even Red Heart like they do here.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Yarn was not on my list the times I visited Mexico (including Puerto Vallarta) but I have purchased many items which I treasure, like a Macaw made out of several leather colors and brass for the beak and claws. Also two custom vanity basins with enameled patterns (not the more widely found pottery kind), plus lovely Mexican Indian vases, etc. Good luck shopping - just be prepared to do a little bargaining. That can be a fun part of it too!


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

ask google.com for yarn shop in Puerto Vallarta, Mexico or shops which sell yarn in Puerto Vallarta Mexico. You can also check out 'trip adviser'


----------

